# EasyAllies Movie Talk Show 'Reaction Shots'



## Daniel James (Jul 19, 2019)

Had a great time talking movie music and bringing my composer insights to EasyAllies latest movie show ‘Reaction Shots’ hosted by Ian Hinck with fellow guest Matthew Walden

-DJ


----------



## MK Croft (Jul 23, 2019)

easy allies is one my favourite channels! You did well on that show


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 23, 2019)

MK Croft said:


> easy allies is one my favourite channels! You did well on that show



Mine too man, I love those moments where your entertainment becomes a part of your life like this xD

-DJ


----------

